# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Lào Cai - Du lich Lao Cai

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Lào Cai - Du lich Lao Cai*
Lào Cai là một tỉnh vùng cao biên giới, phía bắc giáp tỉnh Vân Nam (Trung Quốc), phía tây giáp tỉnh Lai Châu, phía đông giáp tỉnh Hà Giang, phía nam giáp Yên Bái và Sơn La.


Các dân tộc Lào Cai đã sáng tạo, lưu giữ hàng trăm di tích lịch sử văn hoá. Nổi bật là các di tích về khu trạm khắc đá cổ, với các hình khắc về bản đồ, chữ viết, hình người có niên đại cách ngày nay hàng nghìn năm ở thung lũng Mường Hoa (Sa Pa).



_Dinh Hoàng A Tưởng_ 

Thiên nhiên Lào Cai cũng tạo nên các thắng cảnh đẹp như khu Hàm Rồng - một “tiểu Thạch Lâm” ở Sa Pa có bãi đá cổ hàng vạn năm với hàng trăm phiến đá muôn hình muôn vẻ. Hoặc đỉnh Phan Xi Păng hùng vĩ – nóc nhà của Tổ quốc là bảo tàng sống về động, thực vật đặc hữu...

Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Lào Cai để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Từ Hà nội đi Lào Cai bạn có đi bằng tàu hoả vé ghế mềm cho tàu SP (tàu du lịch); vé giường nằm điều hòa , còn đi tàu LC (tàu chợ) vé sẽ rẻ hơn nhưng tàu đi muộn và chậm hơn .

Lên tàu 9h30 tối đến Lào Cai 6h sáng. Đến Lào Cai bạn có thể thuê xe đi đến các địa điểm tham quan.

*2. Nên đến Lào Cai vào mùa nào?*

Thời điểm tốt nhất để đến Lào Cai là từ tháng 9 đến tháng 11 hoặc từ tháng 3 đến 5. Vào thời điểm này thời tiết khá ổn định, ngày nắng khô, đêm lạnh. Vào tháng 4 – 5, Sapa tràn ngập trong sắc hoa đua nở và những cánh đồng xanh mướt. Lào Cai vào cuối tháng 8, trong tháng 9 các ruộng bậc thang rất đẹp hoặc đi vào sau Tết âm lịch để ngắm hoa đào Sapa.

Vào mùa đông khỏang từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2 trời trở nên rất lạnh, nhất là ở phía đông bắc khi về đêm. Nhưng bù lại bạn sẽ được ngắm cảnh bình minh trên thung lũng cao vào buổi sáng sớm. Đặc biệt trong những năm gần đây trên Sapa (Lào Cai) thường xuất hiện băng tuyết và thỉnh thoảng có tuyết rơi. Nếu đên đây trong dịp này chắc chắn bạn sẽ được chứng kiến cảnh tượng khá lãng mạn.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Lào Cai

----------


## thietht

Điểm du lịch Dền Sáng

Dinh Hoàng A Tưởng

Tả Chải (Lào Cai) - điểm du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn

----------


## thietht

Vinh Loc Hotel (Lo K4, Khu TMCN Kim Thanh, Lào Cai, Thành Phố Lào Cai) 

Song Hong View Hotel

Khách Sạn Ngôi Sao (03 Hoàng Liên, phường Cốc Lếu, Thành phố Lào Cai, Tỉnh Lào Cai)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Thiên Hải (306 Khánh Yên, Phố Mới,TP Lào Cai)

Nhà hàng Việt Plaza

Nhà hàng Khám Phá Việt (15 Thạch Sơn, Sa Pa, Lào Cai)

----------


## thietht

Thưởng thức lợn “cắp nách” Lào Cai 

Nem măng đắng

Thắng cố

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Lào Cai

----------


## hangnt

*Tổng hợp các TOUR DU LỊCH Lào Cai được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

Tour Du Lịch Hà Nội - Lào Cai 2N3Đ - Giá 3,390,000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

